# Hanging planter



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys, I'm making a cedar planter which will have a 36" liner in it and be hung of the metal balusters on my Trex railings. I was wondering how you would attach the short side in this pic to give it its best holding power. I was going to make mortise and tenons on them but didn't have enough material to leave tenons on them. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Belg1960,

Loose tenons?


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

How about 5/16" dowels with glue.

Another option would be to drill 1/4" hole through from side to side and then washers and nuts. Glue would also help here too.

Another way is to use a metal band around the end fastened with screws after glue applied.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys, thanks for the replies. I wound up using some Kreg pocket screws for the ends and because the liner was angled I was able to add a piece of almost 5/8 material under the lip screwing to the front and back supports, I also used Titebond 3.


----------

